# verbien perfektiivinen merkitys



## Jagorr

Minkä voidaan erota nämä kaksi merkitykset (tai voidaanko) :

 1) Minä mietin ehdotusta.  (I have considered the proposal [and have decided upon it]. VS I have been thinking the proposal over [and have not yet made up my mind])
 2) Mies löysi vaimoaan. (A husband hit/beat his wife.)

Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

*Miten* voidaan *erottaa* nämä kaksi *merkitystä*, *vai *voidaanko?

En ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat.

1. Minä mietin ehdotusta.
- Verbi "mietin" voi olla sekä preesens- että imperfektimuoto: I'll think about the proposal. / I thought about the proposal.

2. Mies *löi *vaimoaan.
- A/The man beat his wife. / A/The man was beating his wife.


----------



## Malakias

Jagorrin tarkoituksena oli ilmeisesti kysyä, mistä tietää kumpi aikamuoto on kyseessä, jos verbin preesens ja imperfekti ovat samoja. Vastaus: se selviää asiayhteydestä. Yksittäisestä lauseesta "minä mietin ehdotusta" aikamuotoa ei voi päätellä. Pitää tietää mitä on sanottu sitä ennen.

Korjauksena kohtaan 2: Lyödä-verbin preesens ja imperfekti eivät ole samoja. Yksikön 3. persoonan preesens on "lyö": Mies lyö vaimoaan.


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos korjauksistanne! Kysymys on kuitenkin siitä, miten voidaan erota ne imperfektin merkitykset, että jokin tehtiin vain yhden kerran vai tehtiin useita kertoja eli jatkuvasti. Kuin Grumpy Old Manin vastauksessa:

2. Mies *löi *vaimoaan.
- A/The man beat his wife. / A/The man was beating his wife.

Etsin keinot ilmoittaakseni frekventatiiviksuutta/yksittäisyyttä.


----------

